

YouTube co-founder wonders 'why the fuck' comments require a Google+ account - Suraj-Sun
http://www.theverge.com/2013/11/8/5080630/youtube-co-founder-wonders-why-the-fuck-comments-require-a-google

======
wnevets
because youtube comments are some of the worse on the net

